# Mwc 'g10' ? That'll Be 80 Quid...



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

The winner of this auction paid just under 80 pounds for a MWC G10 clone. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...me=STRK:MEWA:IT

Bad case of 'auction fever' there !


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They could have bought a CWC for that.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Nearly enough to buy 2 of the CWC G10's from Roy...























Mike


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Roy said:


> They could have bought a CWC for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I did







Also, could have a got a couple of NATOs for it and still had change for a 4-pack of something nice


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve noticed the "As Supplied To Most Military Forces" line or something very similar every time MWC`s are sold including on their official site does anyone know if this statement is true or just hype?









BTW new MWC G10`s go for less then this guy paid, shame whoever won didn`t check up on the net


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I suspect that "As Supplied To Most Military Forces" means that MWC sent each of them a watch for evaluation.









Which ended up in the bin (or on epray).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I suspect that "As Supplied To Most Military Forces" means that MWC sent each of them a watch for evaluation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

I don't actually think that "supplied to HM forces" is any criteria of quality judging by the sub standard crap that a lot of our soldiers have to put up with going by what I read in the papers









Let's face it the government are going to buy the cheapest thing that hopefully will do the job.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

neil said:


> I don't actually think that "supplied to HM forces" is any criteria of quality judging by the sub standard crap that a lot of our soldiers have to put up with going by what I read in the papers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How true







where I work when we moved from the old hospital it had been standing for nearly 100 years. We`ve been in the purpose built new unit for 10 years, its already showing the strain


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

neil said:


> I don't actually think that "supplied to HM forces" is any criteria of quality judging by the sub standard crap that a lot of our soldiers have to put up with going by what I read in the papers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Things don't change.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Heard a snippit on the news how some bright spark spent millions on helicopters for the military that can`t be used in bad weather









I do hope any potential enemy will do the decent thing and only attack when its nice and sunny









Makes you wonder how come they got the G10 right


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

They didn't.









It should have been waterproof to 10atm.
















OK, I will get the outer garment.


----------

